# A parking ticket in Lidl



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi .. Anyone going to Denmark everywhere you go you will see in car parks on streets in the layby and shop parking signs for parking with 1 timer 2 timer etc which we understood to be 1 hour, 2 hour but we never had a clock stuck on the windscreen and got a ticket in Lidl car park we never had to pay it because it was not on the sign in English, we were lucky because the store let us off but if it had been on the street or parked in a layby it would not have been so easy so if you go get a clock we got ours with the ticket. Good Luck Bob.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Handy things in a lot of €uropean countries.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

:? :? :?


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Sounds like the sort of thing we had in Germany - A small card with a clock face is put in the windscreen with the one (and only) hand pointing to the time you arrived. Then you get an hour for free - Cheat and you're nicked...


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats right in Germany they have a blue card a bit like a disabled person gets to put in the windscreen Denmark they have a self adhesive parking disk to put on your windscreen with an arrow only indicating the hour of arrival. If you don't display one you get a ticket.Im just thinking how much more can we stick on it before we get a ticket for that! we always learn the hard way. Thanks Bob. :roll:


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

what you mean is a parking disc. In countries where disc parking is used (practically everywhere on the continent) you can buy the disc for a nominal price at petrol stations, car accessory stores etc. Sometimes even for free. Whether it is a card, or a self-adhesive disc does not matter, they are valid in all countries. Make sure that you always set it to the *next following* full or half hour mark to you arrival time. Your maximum parking time then counts from the next full/half hour.

For instance: If you arrive at 13:35 at a disc car park where two hours parking time are specified, you set the disc to 14:00, and you may stay until 16:00.

Not displaying a disc, or turning the disc forward after some time, is a parking offence.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Our town of Birkenhead used the disc scheme from the 60's up to a few years ago.
Then they found a way to screw the motorist by introducing pay and display EVERYWHERE and 24 hour operation. Consequently it has reduced traffic in the town centre to a point of threatening stores survival,everyone is going out of town. A multiplex opened with the good burgers of the town at the bun fight and a few months later they introduced the pay and display with a finishing time just before a film finished!!!


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Our town has a parking disc scheme. Discs are available free from just about all newsagents, all Council offices etc. Would it be "legal" to use these discs in Denmark/Germany etc. I wonder?

Sue


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Suenliam said:


> Our town has a parking disc scheme. Discs are available free from just about all newsagents, all Council offices etc. Would it be "legal" to use these discs in Denmark/Germany etc. I wonder?
> 
> Sue


As Boff says if you have the clear plastic stick on type they are valid everywhere as far as I can see. Mine came from Denmark (free) but I've used it in Ireland and Germany without bother. Only thing mine is stuck in the quarter light area on the drivers side to make it the pavement side for continental driving so its not obvious from the other side, next time I will get another one to make sure.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Suenliam said:


> Discs are available free from just about all newsagents, all Council offices etc. Would it be "legal" to use these discs in Denmark/Germany etc. I wonder?


As long as they look _approximately_ like this, yes:










Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

As an aside, if the Lidl car park was private land, I can't see Lidl chasing up a fine from a foriegn vehicle, and would be surprised if they have the power to do so. 

In the uk, they can't fine you on private land, merely invoke a penalty clause for breach of contract etc. 

(sorry for bringing up another old chesnut.......I'll get back to the day job)


----------

